# This is the end. :(



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

> TONITE WILL BE OUR FINAL MIDNITE OF THE SEASON 10PM-3AM. GRAB YOUR FRIENDS FOR ONE LAST MIDNITE SKI OR BOARD OR TUBE
> 
> We will be CLOSED Monday, February 28- Thursday, March 4th. We will reevaluate opening for the weekend of March 4-6th. Thanks for a great season!


That's what is posted on my local hill's website right now. I'm going tonight and that will probably be it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

well that's a pisser


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

My season is pretty much over next week


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

were not far behind you. Got a couple inches of snow last night, we were on vacation and home now. The boy is to tired to go riding and tomorrow is out do to family agenda.
arrgghhhhh


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

My local hill was having a big melt today, but I'm not too worried yet because we had a foot fall yesterday. They should be open for another few weeks, but I feel your pain.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

One of my local hills has comps listed in march so we at least have anothet month here.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

About 120 days till my mountain opens...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

3 months to go here!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I only got till April 25th. :thumbsup:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Still have 3 months and it's supposed to dump several feet this week!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> And then we have the summer season at Timberline....:thumbsup:


If the new job I'm starting Tuesday works out I just may have the cash for some summer boarding out your way.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

30-50" base here but friday was a SOLID sheet of ice. We lost a bunch of snow from a melt and rain the previous week, but it held up pretty good. bet we close 3rd week of march


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

My season pretty much ended today. After riding in SLC, Aspen and Jackson Hole, I don't think I can bring my self back to Perfect North, at least not until next season. They still have a solid base but I am sure with the rain and 70's last week, it doesn't have much life left. 

Snow Shoe is pretty much a $500 weekend, after all of the money I spent on my two week trip out west, the piggy bank is empty lol. If snow shoe gets dumped on in the next month I might say fuck it and just go, we will see, I am not counting on it. 

Rock Climbing season begins in earnest next weekend! Mountain bike season is right around the corner, and if the weather is cold enough in the smokies and my ankle is up to it I might even do one more back packing trip (I really only like doing back packing in the cold) There is life after snowboarding season. What a season it was...24 days of riding. This was my fifth season, prior four seasons combined equaled 25 days, lol...Defiantly stepped up my game this year.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I am going to ride until it is all melted. We are having the coldest temps of the season and are expecting 3-4 feet in the next few days. I will be thinking about you guy's on my 3 pow days this week.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

that1guy said:


> I will be thinking about you guy's on my 3 pow days this week.


Only 3? The whole week looks like pow days down here.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll be ripping snowbird til late june most likely. then I'll be in Chile in August. winter never ends.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. I can't imagine looking at the end of the season right now. I mean, this time of the year is usually when most of the Rockies are just starting to hit the true prime season. This year has been so great that we're spoiled, but really, March is usually where it's at.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Wow. I can't imagine looking at the end of the season right now. I mean, this time of the year is usually when most of the Rockies are just starting to hit the true prime season. This year has been so great that we're spoiled, but really, March is usually where it's at.


I know right, March is almost always the best month of the year.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> I know right, March is almost always the best month of the year.


For sure. Our highest base totals are usually April 1st.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Here, 174 inch base and it seems that la nina is just starting up this week.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got back from what is most likely my last session and it was pretty epic. The snow was about as good as man made crap gets and the terrain park had 16 features put in. About double what it would normally have. We got over 10 clips, no injuries and both my friend and I did stuff we hadn't done before.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Still got a few months left here but that would be depressing if it ended already


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Base Depth
Lower Elevation 58"
Mid Elevation 90"
Upper Elevation 113"

im really excited about march. This will be my first march at Schweitzer and ive heard great things so i hope it delivers


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Base Depth
> Lower Elevation 58"
> Mid Elevation 90"
> Upper Elevation 113"
> ...


If you can manage getting out of Work/School, this Monday at Schweitzer is going to be hella epic, supposed to dump a foot of snow by tomorrow, it's coming down at my house.

I love having a T/W/T class schedule, get to shred the pow when everyone's busy :cheeky4:


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

holy shitballs snowolf!!! that forecast is insane.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

john doe said:


> That's what is posted on my local hill's website right now. I'm going tonight and that will probably be it.


Hidden Valley?

Went there yesterday with a group, it was all nice and slushy with wonderfully poor snow coverage. Still fun though, so I can understand your pain.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep. It was Hidden Valley. Next season should be alot better if you are into the park. Talked with Logan and Pete about the work their doing over the summer and it should turn out great.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

We are moving from WA to VA this summer. I am really going to miss our snowboarding up here.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Grizz said:


> Only 3? The whole week looks like pow days down here.




I have to take the kid to school and pick him up, I am going to get out of those duties on Tuesday Thursday and Friday he is skipping school to come with. I would love to go every day but have to be a responsible daddy.


But yeah, everyday will be a pow day up here in Washington this week!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

that1guy said:


> I have to take the kid to school and pick him up, I am going to get out of those duties on Tuesday Thursday and Friday he is skipping school to come with. I would love to go every day but have to be a responsible daddy.
> 
> 
> But yeah, everyday will be a pow day up here in Washington this week!


Yeah, I hear you about the responsibilities of fatherhood. Just trying to tease you a bit for teasing the other guy. It's going to be a great week.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> Hidden Valley?
> 
> Went there yesterday with a group, it was all nice and slushy with wonderfully poor snow coverage. Still fun though, so I can understand your pain.


are you talking about HV in PA? That place was a SOLID block of ice Friday night. They said they groomed the heck out of it that night and morning to get ready for saturday. The riders really chopped it up nice because it was like a totally different hill tonight. Wet Granular but hey, it was very doable vs the SUPER ICE that was Fridays session!

Im thinking this might have been my last session of the season.  See the RAIN coming in? 8 hours of heavy rain will knock that lame 30" base down to 10" with TONS of bare spots. They will try to ECK out another weekend for sure because of the event they have planned but dont be surprised if the weekend after is their last weekend , or sooner if they get more rain and warm temps.

2 months of boarding with about 1 of those good...pretty lame


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> If you can manage getting out of Work/School, this Monday at Schweitzer is going to be hella epic, supposed to dump a foot of snow by tomorrow, it's coming down at my house.
> 
> I love having a T/W/T class schedule, get to shred the pow when everyone's busy :cheeky4:


i spent all day today, and probably most of the day tomorrow fixing frozen water pipes at my house :thumbsdown: I plan on taking a quick trip up to mt spokane sometimes tomorrow since i only live about 30 minutes away


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Government Camp, Oregon this morning with 3 to 4 feet on the way....:thumbsup:


Is that you hauling another load of sheep to Montana?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

God, so pissed today. I get up this morning, check the forecast to see we got 24 inches in the last 24 hours. We never get dumps this big, so of course the high winds today cause the mountain to run nothing but the bunny hill. I have class tomorrow, meaning I won't be able to enjoy any of the powder until friday when it's all been ruined


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Uhm.... I'm going to snowolfs house... hopefully he doesn't own a shotgun.... our season is close... very close... we are mainly running off of man-made and a light snow shower we had this last week... 

yeahh.... two weekends left maybe depending on the weather.


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

*Feel yer pain*

I feel yer pain. Getting warmer, rainy, sucks.  

but, Mtb season is right around the corner.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Sincraft said:


> are you talking about HV in PA? That place was a SOLID block of ice Friday night. They said they groomed the heck out of it that night and morning to get ready for saturday. The riders really chopped it up nice because it was like a totally different hill tonight. Wet Granular but hey, it was very doable vs the SUPER ICE that was Fridays session!
> 
> Im thinking this might have been my last session of the season.  See the RAIN coming in? 8 hours of heavy rain will knock that lame 30" base down to 10" with TONS of bare spots. They will try to ECK out another weekend for sure because of the event they have planned but dont be surprised if the weekend after is their last weekend , or sooner if they get more rain and warm temps.
> 
> 2 months of boarding with about 1 of those good...pretty lame


St. Louis actually. I knew there was another one somewhere, but I wasn't sure where. 

To be honest, it sounds like yours is a hell of a lot better than ours. We have whole sections of the mountain with bare spots and maybe 5" of cover? :laugh:


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, I went that Saturday night...bummer. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

Ive got 2 mountains to shred until April 24, then just Blackcomb until may 23 then summer glacier riding. 

8 months of riding, aw yeah.


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeesh seeing this post makes me feel lucky about where I live. Here in the UP of Michigan, it got a LITTLE bit above 32 today, but the rest of the week calls for high's in the mid-twenties, plus, just outside my window, there is currently fresh snow falling, and quite a bit of it actually. 

Our hill's slush pit (pond skim, whatever else you want to call it) is scheduled for March 19th. So I'm pretty pumped bout that. 

But my apologies to those of you whose seasons are ending. You have my condolances.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

got till july 4th.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

jslim39 said:


> Yeesh seeing this post makes me feel lucky about where I live. Here in the UP of Michigan, it got a LITTLE bit above 32 today, but the rest of the week calls for high's in the mid-twenties, plus, just outside my window, there is currently fresh snow falling, and quite a bit of it actually.
> 
> Our hill's slush pit (pond skim, whatever else you want to call it) is scheduled for March 19th. So I'm pretty pumped bout that.
> 
> But my apologies to those of you whose seasons are ending. You have my condolances.


You been to Ski Brule lately. I was thinking of running up there March 11 & 12 not sure it will happen but it was a thought.


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

slyder said:


> You been to Ski Brule lately. I was thinking of running up there March 11 & 12 not sure it will happen but it was a thought.


No, I haven't been there in two seasons. I live about 2 hours north of Iron River. BUT I'll guarantee you snow there if you head up those dates you mentioned. They're well known for "opening first, and closing last". At least that's what they say anyways.


----------



## 1aSTIg1 (Dec 29, 2010)

does anybody know how much longer we have in michigan, southern ontario area


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

Ouch ... Colorado is definitely not having those issues


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Its official. My season is done. They aren't opening this weekend. Not that I could even ride if I wanted to. My new job delivering beer is kicking my ass.


----------

